# My First Grow



## Shiloh (Jun 16, 2021)

Don't laugh too hard!


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 16, 2021)

Both from Crop King seeds. One on left was a smaller seed but I think it will catch up. White Widow Autos. Looking out to my front yard. Used to be filled with old oaks, downed by Hurricanes Charlie, Frances and Jean back to back.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 16, 2021)

Not laughing, I wish mine looked like that.
Maybe in another week or two...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2021)

gotta start somewhere!

good luck and harvest blessings


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 17, 2021)

Today out on the deck. The urge is to overwater and overfeed. They are starting to have that cannabis scent.


----------



## Pagan (Jun 17, 2021)

Nice and compact, I´ll bet there´s some good root growth going on -- it´s just a matter of time ...


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 17, 2021)

Is this weird? I handle my plants. One rule of growing anything is that plants respond to stress. A few times a day, I brush my plamts with my hands from the bottom up in a caress.


----------



## Pagan (Jun 18, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Is this weird? I handle my plants. One rule of growing anything is that plants respond to stress. A few times a day, I brush my plamts with my hands from the bottom up in a caress.


Not weird, I do It too, I also talk to them, that´s not weird either.
If they talk back, that´s weird.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 25, 2021)

Today--


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 25, 2021)

I usually bring them in during a rainstorm. Just now one kicked up and I decided to leave them out. Wish me well.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 25, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Don't laugh too hard!
> 
> View attachment 274151


Nice looking place you have there. You're going to need bigger pots.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2021)

Rain shouldn't hurt those plants. Flowering is when you don't want a lot of rain.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 27, 2021)

It's not rain I am concerned about, since I have determined my plants like my rainwater. We are getting almost daily wild and windy thunderstorms.

I will have to re-pot. I'm not too concerned as I have done my homework on re-potting autos. I have work worn hands that are surprisingly delicate when I need them to be.

Because my plants obviously like the thick terra cotta pots,  I am going to find a couple of bigger ones in my shed. The terra cotta has marvelous wicking and breathable properties.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 27, 2021)

Big sis and little sis. They are not yet root bound. Should I go ahead ahead and move them up now?


----------



## Pagan (Jun 27, 2021)

I´d pot them up.
 I grow my autos in cheap blue plastic buckets, but now you´ve made me think about it, terracotta pots would look so much better, and work better too. 






Tomorrow we will be testing these, and two other autos. I´ll have a fox´s breakfast, a friend from up the mountain will come down at bantamfart,  and we´ll be off down the garden to divert the mountain spring water into the terraces and round the fruit trees. We´ll have to repair the depredations of the wild boar, who leave the place looking like an earthmover´s convention ended badly, and reinstate the delicately sloping channels which serve each tree. It will be hot by now.

Back to the house for coffee and a smoke, then more work round the garden until the thirst overcomes us, and we drink Guinness in the shade and continue the testing. I´ve labeled all the different jars of weed, we have skins, pipes and vaporisers -- what could possibly go wrong ?


----------



## sharonp (Jul 1, 2021)

Pagan said:


> I´d pot them up.
> I grow my autos in cheap blue plastic buckets, but now you´ve made me think about it, terracotta pots would look so much better, and work better too.
> 
> View attachment 274524
> ...


A pot tasting throughout the day, that sounds like fun, but skip the hard work.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

Just a little concerned. Plants look good, but our rains have been almost 'round the clock for several days.  I let them get some rain, then bring them in under a fan to dry out. Still in natural light only in windows.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 3, 2021)

Same here. Not to worry. If plants died after heavy rain, there would be no life on earth.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

The larger the Pot the higher the yield
I am going from 2 gals to 10 soon


----------



## leafminer (Jul 3, 2021)

Was a little while ago someone suggested rainwater might not have the ideal pH. Awww... come on, I think plants have kind of got used to rainwater, before people came along, even!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

My main concern now is plants getting enough sunlight. I am not set up to give artificial light. Oh well, as a longtime friend reminded me, I have the instincts to grow anything.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 4, 2021)

You guys are doing things all wrong. This is what plants need. Brawndo!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 5, 2021)

Won't be able to repot until next week considering extreme rainstorms coming all week long. Then I have to weigh my options.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 5, 2021)

Yes, they have gotten used to rainwater outside, on the surface of the earth.  Now shrink that environment down to a few gallon pot,
What you put in it makes a much larger difference.  I have always used distilled water, but since getting a reverse osmosis machine I am a convert.  Seems to not only filter my water, but its PH is usually perfect, around 6.6-6.7 with my tap water going in.  Adding a teaspoon or a little less of cal mag  to a gallon of this RO water usually needs no adjustment up or down.  It sure did with distilled water, every time. Soon we will see how flower nutes affect the RO water.  Plus this thing can output some water in very short order, making hydro a possibility...With distilled it would be a continuous process, very time consuming.  If the water stays PH good with my nutes (I anticipate it will need a little adjustment) I will indeed be pleased.  Adding anything to the distilled water caused PH shifts that were sometimes hard to reverse, requiring over 40 drops of GH UP to get to 6.3 with nutes and cal mag.

Bubba


----------



## frogyrogy (Jul 6, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Was a little while ago someone suggested rainwater might not have the ideal pH. Awww... come on, I think plants have kind of got used to rainwater, before people came along, even!



Old holdover advice from the 70-80's maybe? We avoided rainfall when using buckets back then to keep pH from dropping . . . normal clear rain water is about 5.5, acid rain has a pH around 4 and was much more common in the eastern U.S. back then and wasn't the best for potted plants.

Of course at that time I was just a kid still growing with Peter's Pro 20-20-20 and garden soil . . . didn't even know about pH in relation to growing, but knew spring or well water was better than rainwater. A friend who went to ag school explained the pH thing to me a bit later on . . . not enough soil in a container to buffer the acidity of the rain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 6, 2021)

That makes since.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Both from Crop King seeds. One on left was a smaller seed but I think it will catch up. White Widow Autos. Looking out to my front yard. Used to be filled with old oaks, downed by Hurricanes Charlie, Frances and Jean back to back.




I was just about to say the yard looks like Florida lol


----------



## Bubba (Jul 6, 2021)

frogyrogy said:


> not enough soil in a container to buffer the acidity of the rain.



Bingo.

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 6, 2021)

Had a window of time yesterday and repotted the widows. They look great today. I can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2021)

Well ill be damned. They have their own chairs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Jul 7, 2021)

That's a hybrid I see, similar to one of mine, 50% sativa.


----------

